# Going to Disney? Post Here



## soccercruiser87

I was thinking it would be a good idea to have a thread where Teen DISers can post when they will be going to WDW, Disneyland, etc. and see if they will be able to meet another DISer there. 

Example of the format to make it easy:

*Location:* (WDW, Disneyland, Disney Cruise Line, Etc.)
*Park(s):* (If you live locally and are just going for the day)
*Date(s): *(June 21 to 28, 2012)
*Hotel/Resort:* (WDW Resort, Disneyland Resort, or Off Site Hotel, etc. or if you prefer not to say you don't have to)


----------



## ILoveDisney1998

Location: Aulani
Date: May 16th to May 21st
Hotel: Aulani


----------



## grandfloluver

Location: WDW
Date: June 9-14
Hotel: Grand Floridian

Locationisneyland
Date:July 17-21
Hotel: Grand Californian


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Place: WDW
Hotel: Port Orleans-Riverside


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Location: WDW
Date(s): August 22nd - 30th
Hotel: Port Orleans Riverside


----------



## carlandellie

Location: WDW
Date: May 28th- June 3rd
Hotel: Beach Club


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Disney~Cutie said:


> Location: WDW
> Date(s): August 22nd - 30th
> Hotel: Port Orleans Riverside



we're going together ♥


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

Location: WDW
Date(s): June 19th - 28th
December 27th - 31st
Hotel(s): June - Pop Century & Caribbean Beach
December - All-Star Music (Marching Band Trip)


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

Location: WDW
Dates: May 29-June 5
Resort: All-Star Sports


----------



## cheergirll

Location: WDW
Dates: May 28- June 4
Resort: Contemporary 
can't wait!


----------



## disneedust1429

Location: WDW
Park(s):  All of them + a water park (not sure which one yet) 
Date(s): Oct 15-24, 2012 
Hotel: Port Orleans Riverside!!


----------



## scarscar93

Location: Disneyland
Park(s): Both
Date(s): June 30-July2
Hotel: off-site


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Location: WDW
Date(s): 7-8 days of the beginning on July.
Hotel: Contemporary


----------



## mimiloveswdw

*Changed dates!*

Location: WDW
Park(s): All plus TL, most likely
Date(s): August 6-14, 2012
Hotel: POP Century


----------



## TylerFG

mimiloveswdw said:


> Location: WDW
> Park(s): All plus TL, most likely
> Date(s): August 2-10, 2012
> Hotel: POP Century



Aww I'm gonna miss you by a few weeks...

Location: WDW
Parks: All, pretty much
Dates: August 25 - September 3
Hotel: Carribbean Beach


----------



## ILoveDisney1998

Location: Disneyland
Parks: California Adventure & Disneyland
Dates: July 7th-11th
Hotel: Paradise Pier


----------



## sk8erkelly

Location: Disney Cruise Line & WDW
Park(s): All except Animal Kingdom probably
Date(s): Cruise August 15-18(?); WDW August 18-24
Hotel: Cruise- Disney Dream; WDW- Boardwalk


----------



## PrincessBelle319

I might be going somewhere around Veteran's Day weekend, unsure of the dates and if we're going.


----------



## Fairywings

Location: Disneyland
Date(s): June 6 and June 7
Hotel: (WDW Resort, Disneyland Resort, or Off Site Hotel, etc. or if you prefer not to say you don't have to) Off Site

It's short, but the rest of the trip is other stuff in Cali.


----------



## disneedust1429

Changed the dates!! 

Location: WDW
Park(s): All 
Date(s): September 19-28
Hotel: CBR


----------



## Hooves

Location: Walt Disney World, Orlando.
Date(s): July 23rd- August 13th.
Hotel: Old Key West


----------



## Disneyfreak919

Location: WDW
Time: May 15-19
Hotel: (Hopefully) All-Star Movies


----------



## Epcot Freak

I am goin to Disney World in Oct. and Dec. of this year! I will be staying at Fort Wilderness!


----------



## jessidoll

Location:WDW
Date(s): September 16-September 27
Hotel: All Star Movies!


----------



## poohbearluver

Location: WDW
Date: June 16-24
Hotel: Beach Club


----------



## emma212010

Location: WDW
Date: June 21-June 25
Hotel: Port Orleans French Quarter!!

Check out my PTR


----------



## TinkerbellTara

Hey, my names Tara 
I'm going to WDW on October 13th - November 3rd! Going to all the parks and staying in our family villa in Kisseme


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Location: WDW
Park(s): ALL 4!
Date(s): August 17-Sept 4
Hotel: AKL


----------



## StarTunnel

Place: WDW
Date: June 10- June 19(Maybe 20 I can't remember)
Resort: Lake Buena Vista Resort


----------



## Irish_Mike

Location: WDW
Date(s): July 13th - 20th, 2013
Hotel: Coronado Springs Resort

I can't wait. Celebrating my graduation, my sister's birthday and my grandparents anniversary.


----------



## meredith975

Location: Disneyworld
Dates: May 28th through 31st (going with my school this time)
Hotel: not sure but its not on property


----------



## soccercruiser87

Location: WDW
Park: Magic Kingdom
Date: Tomorrow - May 11


----------



## mimiloveswdw

soccercruiser87 said:


> Location: WDW
> Park: Magic Kingdom
> Date: Tomorrow - May 11



Hope you had fun Travis!


----------



## lisafuncub

Location: Walt Disney World!
Park(s): Hopefully All!
Date(s): June 22nd to July 2nd,2012
Hotel: Value Resort - All Star Resort

@poohbearluver and @emma212010 - Looks like we might see you there


----------



## soccercruiser87

mimiloveswdw said:


> Hope you had fun Travis!



Thanks! Had an awesome time. The lines were so short, 20 minute wait was the longest.


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Location: Walt Disney World 
Park(s): All 
Date(s): May 30th-June 6th
Hotel: All Star Movies


----------



## StephaniexMarie

Location: WDW
Date(s): July 15-28th
Hotel: Wilderness Lodge from the 15th-21st, the Polynesian from the 21st-28th


----------



## Disneytigergirl

Location: WDW
Dates: July 23-29
Resort: Animal Kingdom Lodge One Bedroom Villa Jambo

SOOO excited!!! This has been my family's dream for years and it's finally happening!!!


----------



## americangirl5333

WDW
Aug 5-Aug 14
POP


----------



## disneylove94

Location: WDW
Date(s): May -June 2
Resort: All Star Music


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

disneylove94 said:


> Location: WDW
> Date(s): May -June 2
> Resort: All Star Music



I'll be at Music too during that time!


----------



## soccercruiser87

Location: WDW
Dates: June 2nd to June 4th
Resort: Pop Century


----------



## LifeIsDis

Location: WDW
Dates: August 12-19th
Resort: Split Stay at the Wilderness Lodge and the Beach Club

Will anyone else be there then?


----------



## CowboyErin

Location: WDW
Dates: December 10-16
Hotel: Art of Animation


----------



## CHBDISNEY

soccercruiser87 said:


> I was thinking it would be a good idea to have a thread where Teen DISers can post when they will be going to WDW, Disneyland, etc. and see if they will be able to meet another DISer there.
> 
> Example of the format to make it easy:
> 
> *Location:* (WDW, Disneyland, Disney Cruise Line, Etc.)
> *Park(s):* (If you live locally and are just going for the day)
> *Date(s): *(June 21 to 28, 2012)
> *Hotel/Resort:* (WDW Resort, Disneyland Resort, or Off Site Hotel, etc. or if you prefer not to say you don't have to)



Location: Walt Disney World
Parks: All 4 
Date: August 9-August 15 2012
Hotel/ Resort: Contemporary Resort


----------



## kprena19

Walt Disney World 
July 15-20th
Resort: Port Orleans French Quarter <3


----------



## Reendawg24

Walt Disney World
July 1st -> July 5th 
Yacht Club


----------



## princessgrace13

Walt Disney World Resort in Florida
Dates: June 27th-July 7th
Resort: Animal Kingdom Lodge and Saratoga Springs Resort

TRIP NUMBER 16 FOR MY SWEET 16TH BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## carlandellie

Location:WDW
Date:October 21-27
Hotel: CBR


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

Update:
Location - WDW
Date - June 19th - 28th
Resorts - Pop Century & Caribbean Beach
Reason - Mother/Daughter Trip; Visiting Sister

Location - WDW
Date - December 26th - 31st
Resort - All-Star Music
Reason - Marching Band Trip


----------



## notacowboy

Location: Disney World.
Date(s): June 29th to July 7th. 
Hotel/Resort: All Star Movies.


----------



## MorganR

Hi My name is Morgan 
Me and my "Disney Crew" Are going on 3 Trips this up coming year!
Our first trip is December 2012-January 2013! 
We are Going to WDW First, Staying at the NEW Art of Animation Resort. Staying from December 31st -January 5th.
Then We are going on a 7-Night Western Disney Fantasy Cruise Celebrating New Years! 
Staying January 5th- January 12th!

Next trip we are going on is in March 2013! 
We will be going on ANOTHER 7-Night Western Disney Fantasy Cruise Celebrating St. Patrick's Day!
After we get off the ship we are then renting an RV and going on a road trip to see...
-The grand Canyon
-Mount Rushmore
-Yellow Stone National Park
-Jelly Stone National Park
and - The Yosemite! 

Our Next Trip is Going to be in October of 2013! 
We will be going to WDW First Celebrating Halloween!
We will be staying at The Caribbean Resort!
Then we will be going on a 7-Night Western Fantasy Cruise!

Well That's all our Vacations FOR KNOW!


----------



## disneychela

Location: WDW
Park(s): ALL OF THEM! 
Date(s): August 22- September 3, 2012
Hotel: Yacht Club


I am also going to disneyland Paris in February


----------



## Duffysmyboy

I will not go until 2015 I am waiting and waiting and waiting why can't i go now


----------



## Fitchly

disneychela said:


> Location: WDW
> Park(s): ALL OF THEM!
> Date(s): August 22- September 3, 2012
> Hotel: Yacht Club
> 
> 
> I am also going to disneyland Paris in February



I'm staying Yacht Club August 17-24!  Have yoou stayed there before?


----------



## jaquan123ism

Location: WDW
Park(s): ALL OF THEM! 
Date(s): July 1st- July 8th , 2012
Hotel: Sheraton Vistana Resort


----------



## TayTayB

where-WDW
when-august 15-august 22
staying-all star music


----------



## jaquan123ism

Duffysmyboy said:


> I will not go until 2015 I am waiting and waiting and waiting why can't i go now



wow that's a very long time from now


----------



## LifeIsDis

TayTayB said:


> where-WDW
> when-august 15-august 22
> staying-all star music



You'll be there the same time as me


----------



## Cinderbella Ariel

Where: WDW
Park: All 4
Date: July 10-14
Resort: Campgrounds


----------



## WDWFreakOfOklahoma.

where:wdw
when: august 4-12th
hotel: port orleans riverside!(never stayed here and kinda iffy about it, but i trust my mom!)


----------



## AngelStitch

Walt Disney World 
July 17 - 25
BoardWalk Inn


----------



## hburns14

I am going to Disney the first week of August!


----------



## LifeIsDis

WDWFreakOfOklahoma. said:


> where:wdw
> when: august 4-12th
> hotel: port orleans riverside!(never stayed here and kinda iffy about it, but i trust my mom!)



I have stayed at POR before and it was amazing! I hope you like it there


----------



## dsnydale

Location: WDW

Date:August 7 to 24, 2012

Park: All

Hotel: PORFQ,CBR, Pop, Celebration Suites


----------



## perryfan

Location : WDW
Time : July 12-21
Hotel : Saratoga Springs


----------



## niallsprincess

Location : WDW
Time : November, Thanksgiving week (Can't remember the exact dates) 2012
Hotel : Port Orleans Riverside


----------



## DisneyGirl2023

hotel: pop Century
dates: july 26- aug.1
WDW
why: possibly one of the last family trips for a while graduating next year and that trip is spain italy and france for two weeks so i cant complain but its still not the same as disney


----------



## TinkerbellTara

WDW, October 12th - November 3rd!


----------



## nc__monkey

Location: WDW
Date(s): Oct. 14-19, 2012
Hotel: AoA


----------



## Doodle98

Wdw
August 13-19 ( universal 19-21)
Contemporary resort.


----------



## PlutotheGreat

20 days! Five nights at BLT


----------



## hburns14

I will be at Disney the 6th too!

CBR


----------



## Princess Katherine

soccercruiser87 said:


> I was thinking it would be a good idea to have a thread where Teen DISers can post when they will be going to WDW, Disneyland, etc. and see if they will be able to meet another DISer there.
> 
> Example of the format to make it easy:
> 
> *Location:* (WDW, Disneyland, Disney Cruise Line, Etc.)
> *Park(s):* (If you live locally and are just going for the day)
> *Date(s): *(June 21 to 28, 2012)
> *Hotel/Resort:* (WDW Resort, Disneyland Resort, or Off Site Hotel, etc. or if you prefer not to say you don't have to)



Location: Walt Disney World
Date: August 16 to the 24
Park: All of them? Well... my Mom and I are flying from Maine 
Resort: DISNEY'S POLYNESIAN RESORT(yes caps are needed)

Anyone else going? Add me I'm a newb


----------



## CaptainTony345

Location: WDW
Date: August 16th to August 23rd
Hotel: Beach Club

Can't wait


----------



## charliebrown

AllStarSports
August 15-21


SOLO


----------



## scarscar93

Location: WDW
Park: Magic Kingdom
Date: September 1--college day trip


----------



## Thunder Mountain Man

I'm going on August: 25-33 2012 sorry man.


----------



## TayTayB

WDW
august 15-21
allstar music


----------



## Experiment113

YYYYEEEEESSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!

11 DDDDDAAAAAAYYYYYYSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## charliebrown

TayTayB said:


> WDW
> august 15-21
> allstar music





Experiment113 said:


> YYYYEEEEESSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 11 DDDDDAAAAAAYYYYYYSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!



We are gonna be there at the same time!

And tay tay, we will both be at Allstars...

How old are you guys?


----------



## Qmaz246

Pop Century

August 19-24


----------



## Emma76

Location - WDW
Dates - 18th August - 1st September
Resort - Saratoga Springs 

16 DAYS TO GO!!!!!!!


----------



## Qmaz246

Emma76 said:


> Location - WDW
> Dates - 18th August - 1st September
> Resort - Saratoga Springs
> 
> 16 DAYS TO GO!!!!!!!



You're arriving on the same day as me!!


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

mimiloveswdw said:


> *Changed dates!*
> 
> Location: WDW
> Park(s): All plus TL, most likely
> Date(s): August 6-14, 2012
> Hotel: POP Century



I'm thirteen and here is mine:

Location: WDW
Parks(s): All of them...Magic Kingdom twice
Date(s): August 9-15, 2012
Hotel: Contemporary!
<3 6 days


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

soccercruiser87 said:


> I was thinking it would be a good idea to have a thread where Teen DISers can post when they will be going to WDW, Disneyland, etc. and see if they will be able to meet another DISer there.
> 
> Example of the format to make it easy:
> 
> *Location:* (WDW, Disneyland, Disney Cruise Line, Etc.)
> *Park(s):* (If you live locally and are just going for the day)
> *Date(s): *(June 21 to 28, 2012)
> *Hotel/Resort:* (WDW Resort, Disneyland Resort, or Off Site Hotel, etc. or if you prefer not to say you don't have to)



Location: Walt Disney World (7th trip)
Parks: MK twice and all of the others once
Date: August 9-15
Hotel: Disney's Contemporary Resort (2nd time at this hotel)


----------



## 1DerfulWorldofDisney

Disney~Cutie said:


> Location: WDW
> Date(s): August 22nd - 30th
> Hotel: Port Orleans Riverside



Your going around the time i'm goin


----------



## 1DerfulWorldofDisney

Emma76 said:


> Location - WDW
> Dates - 18th August - 1st September
> Resort - Saratoga Springs
> 
> 16 DAYS TO GO!!!!!!!



I'm going the 24th to the 31st


----------



## Princess Katherine

charliebrown said:


> We are gonna be there at the same time!
> 
> And tay tay, we will both be at Allstars...
> 
> How old are you guys?



See you people there!!!


----------



## tiainwonderland

Location: WDW
Park(s): Magic Kingdom, EPCOT, Animal Kingdom, and Hollywood Studios 
Date(s): Nov. 16-Nov. 21
Hotel/Resort: Shades of Green resort 
super excited!


----------



## Missdisney00

Location:WDW
Dates: (september 18 to 26)
Resort: Pop century
can't wait!


----------



## Doodle98

6 days behbeh! excited!
Wdw
13-19 wdw 20-22 universal
Contemporary resort


----------



## heyyyitsliana

Location: Disney Cruise Line
Date: NYC Weekend Getaway August 10th-12th
Hotel: Disney Magic


----------



## ILoveDisney28

Location: WDW 
Date: August 30-September 8
Hotel: All Star Sports

I'm super excited and I can't waaait


----------



## Princess of the Sea

Location: WDW
Date: Christmas, Dec. 19-27
Hotel: All Star Sports


----------



## Missdisney00

Location:WDW
Date:sept 18-26
Resort: pop century


----------



## Primrosepower

Location: Disneyland Resort
Parks: DCA and Disneyland
Date:9/8/12


----------



## mickey'sbff

Location: WDW
Dates:November 4th-November 11th 2012
Resort: Saratoga Springs


----------



## carogarcia97

Location:WDW
Dates: december 08th-11th
Resort: grand floridian

Location:Island&universal
Dates: december 13th-14th
Resort: portofino bay

Location: Disney fantasy cruise
Dates: december 15th-21th


someone?


----------



## stitch5ever

Location: Walt Disney World
Date: Oct. 8-12
Resort: Pop Century
28 days!!!  But 4 more weeks of school:L


----------



## Epcot Freak

WDW
Pop Century 
Oct. 5th-20th 
20 Days till Disney!
WDW 
Fort Wilderness
Dec.23-5th


----------



## madamesarcasm

LocationL/DCA
Date:Oct 11 and 13-14
Resort: Best Western (across from Disney)
But  it doesn't look like anyone's heading over same time as me


----------



## tbucket15

location: WDW
When: February 4th to the 13th
where: POR

cant wait!!


----------



## simbagirl

Location (s) : Walt Disney World , Disney Cruise Line (magic)

Date (s) : November 2? , June 19 (i think ) 

Why? - Mom's Birthday - For Fun duuuuhh! 


QUESTION - how do you get those things that are count downs to your vacation?????


----------



## Maiden

location : WDW
Date : Nov 28 - Dec 5
Resort: CBR
Fav Park: MK (love them all)

I am a 16yo girl & my brother is almost 14.  We would love to have a few friends to hang with at the resort!


----------



## niallsprincess

location: WDW
When: November 15th to November 25th
where: POR

4 days!


----------



## Chocolab23

WDW
Jan 25-Feb 2
POR


----------



## wdwtwins

My family and I will be in WDW on February 6-14 2013 I think! It's 85 days away! Anyone else going during that time? I know we're leaving February 6 because we are celebrating my twin and I's birthday!


----------



## Oswald lover

im going on the 10th of December for Christmas! I get back on Christmas Eve 
im staying at the music hotel. SO EXCITED! Cant wait to ride Mount Everest for the first time

 (lil` sis)       (me)      : (dad)      (mom)


----------



## wdwtwins

tbucket15 said:


> location: WDW
> When: February 4th to the 13th
> where: POR
> 
> cant wait!!



OMG! We're going the 6th-13th! And I know that we're staying at PO but I don't know if it's Riverside or French Quarter! Goodness, how exciting!  ONLY 78 MORE DAYS!!!!!!


----------



## Epcot Freak

WDW
December 24th - Jan. 5th
Fort Wilderness


----------



## Primrosepower

Location: WDW
Park(s): All
Date(s): June 8- June 15, 2013
Hotel/Resort: The Contemporary, I think
SOOOOOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jasmineriver

Wil be there for my first fall trip and MNSSHP
October 5-11..


----------



## agenereux633

I am going for my sweet 16 as a gift from my mom and best friend in may next year. I am so excited to see my mouse and fav princess belle. we got hotel reservations for Port Orleans Royal Suites. we are on the dining plan and have dinner reservations for Be Our Guest and the german restaurant at epcot world showcase. we are also doing Cinderella's royal table for breakfast. we are only going for 4 days. my mom and i have both been but my best friends hasn't yet. she wants to meet all the characters. are there any good character spots that are more secretive? Thanks!


----------



## Jasmineriver

Location: WDW
Park: All Parks
Date: October 6 - October 11 2013
Hotel: AoA The Lion King Suites


----------



## wdwtwins

agenereux633 said:


> I am going for my sweet 16 as a gift from my mom and best friend in may next year. I am so excited to see my mouse and fav princess belle. we got hotel reservations for Port Orleans Royal Suites. we are on the dining plan and have dinner reservations for Be Our Guest and the german restaurant at epcot world showcase. we are also doing Cinderella's royal table for breakfast. we are only going for 4 days. my mom and i have both been but my best friends hasn't yet. she wants to meet all the characters. are there any good character spots that are more secretive? Thanks!



Well... At the Magic Kingdom, they have meet-and-greets right in front of the park entrance and on Main Street USA. In Adventureland, you can meet Chip and Dale or Robin Hood-related characters; in Frontierland, you can meet Woody and Jesse - sometimes you might even see Br'er Fox there, too. You can meet Ariel and Pooh in Fantasyland and Stitch in Tomorrowland. You can even dine with characters at restaurants like the Crystal Palace or inside Cinderella's Castle. Ariel and Mickey are two of the most popular meet-and-greets, so expect to be waiting a while if you're not there early. If you do get there early, I suggest visiting Ariel first, for wait times for Ariel can be up to an hour or more.

At Epcot, you can meet random characters at Character Connection in Future World (to the right of Spaceship Earth). In World Showcase, you can meet Mulan in China, Pooh and Mary Poppins in UK, Koda (Brother Bear) in Canada, Belle and Aurora in France, Aladdin/Jasmine in Morocco, Snow White in Germany, and Donald/Jose/Panchito in Mexico.

At Disney Studios, many of the main characters meet in front of the Sorcerer's Hat including Chip and Dale, Stitch, Pooh, Mickey and Minnie, Goofy, Donald and sometimes Chicken Little. You can meet Mike and Sully near the ABC Commissary restaurant and the Power Rangers in front of the Extreme Stunt Show. Toy Story characters are at Al's Toy Barn next to MuppetVision 3D. You can meet more characters inside the Animation Gallery. After the parade, additional characters seen in the parade offer meet-and-greets at the Sorcerer's Hat.

At Animal Kingdom, random characters linger outside the park entrance. Mickey, Minnie, Goofy and Donald each have their own photo hut near the Lion King show at Camp Minnie-Mickey. You can also meet Koda, Chip and Dale, Lilo and Stitch, Pooh, Baloo and Timon. You can meet Rafiki and Pocahontas at Rafiki's Planet Watch - Pocahontas even helped me find some Hidden Mickeys.

Those are where the characters are located when I visited. All character meet-and-greet locations are listed on the Times Guide.

*** From: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080114140329AAM32NO

Also: If you buy this little app called Pal Mickey, it will tell you when the characters are coming and where they will be. It's a interactive map that gives you tips throughout all the Disney parks. The app also tells when to go to the parades, when the shows start, and where the characters are. In my opinion though, the physical map you get at the parks are just as good for that!

Sorry, I don't really know of any "secretive" spots, just found this! Anyways, hope you and everyone else a a magical trip, an you get to meet LOTS of characters!


----------



## rachelmarisa

My best friend and our dads are going on our spring break! Will anyone else be there? 

Location: WDW
Dates: Sometime during April 5th-14th 2013
Hotel/Resort: Offsite /: Windsor Hills most likely


----------



## Orreed

JUST BOOKED! JANUARY 30TH


----------



## Pixiedust95

My moms are taking me and my best friend during our spring break! May 30- April 6!


----------



## DisneyWorldGirl16

Location: WDW
Dates: October 24 - Nov 8
Hotel/Resort: Port Orleans Riverside


----------



## Ditz

*Where*: WDW
*When*: April 21-28
*Resort*: Boardwalk


----------



## DaughterOfDisney

Location: WDW
Dates: Nov. 30- Dec. 6
Hotel: All Star Music- Calypso

I am so excited!


----------



## rachelmarisa

Pixiedust95 said:


> My moms are taking me and my best friend during our spring break! May 30- April 6!



Oh man, so close!!


----------



## tiggerlover97

Where: WDW
When: March 30-April 6
Hotel(s): Animal Kingdom Lodge and Port Orleans


----------



## Pixiedust95

rachelmarisa said:


> Oh man, so close!!



I know right?! I'm too excited.


----------



## SouthCarolinaMinnie

Location: WDW 
Dates: March 30th -April 7th 2013  its coming up, can't wait!!!
Resort: Fort Wilderness resort and campground


----------



## dduck5

Where: WDW
When: March 20-March 30
Resort: Beach Club


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I am going on a Disney Dream Cruise November 27th, 2013! Anybody else?  
Then after the cruise I am going to WDW for four days: December 1st-December 4th, 2013 and I am staying at Art of AnimatioN!

So....

Trip: Disney Cruise
Date: 11/27/13-12/1/13
Hotel: Disney Dream Cruise Suite with Verandah

Trip: Disney World
Date: 12/1/13-12/4/13
Hotel: DIsney's new hotel Art of Animation!


----------



## rachelmarisa

Pixiedust95 said:


> I know right?! I'm too excited.



I don't think there is a "too" excited when you're going to the World!!


----------



## sunkissedinorlando

Date(s): May
Hotel/Resort: Regal Palms Resort


----------



## Missdisney00

Location: WDW 
Date: April 16-24
Resorts: POR and pop century!!!
So excited


----------



## aherzog

Where- WDW and Orlando (Band Trip)
When- April23-28
Hotel- Not a disney, but its wonderful!


----------



## francescaa

Where: WDW
When: Beginning of May
Hotel: Polynesian


----------



## broadwaylindsey

Where: WDW
Hotel: great wilderness lodge/boardwalk villas
When: beginning of august


----------



## JeMappelleHelen

Location: WDW
When: July 6th - July 20th 
Resort: (offsite!!) Sheraton Vistana Resort, Lake Buena Vista
So excited


----------



## shaymin2348

WDW
MK, Epcot, AK
July 21-23
ASMu


----------



## PrincessRiverSong

Location: WDW, DCL (the Dream), and then Universal for a day
Dates: (All in June) Leaving for Disney the 14th, leaving to the cruise on the 23rd
Hotel: Off site


----------



## Orreed

Hopefully next year I'll be heading to Disneyland! My dad travels a lot to California and he said if he goes to Orange County he might bring me.


----------



## TestTrackFan

Location: WDW
Park(s): All of them!
Date(s): April 30th to May 15, 2013
Hotel/Resort: Off Site


----------



## PrincessTess

Date: June 30-July 7
Parks: All of them 
Resort: Beach Club Resort


----------



## Orreed

agenereux633 said:
			
		

> I am going for my sweet 16 as a gift from my mom and best friend in may next year. I am so excited to see my mouse and fav princess belle. we got hotel reservations for Port Orleans Royal Suites. we are on the dining plan and have dinner reservations for Be Our Guest and the german restaurant at epcot world showcase. we are also doing Cinderella's royal table for breakfast. we are only going for 4 days. my mom and i have both been but my best friends hasn't yet. she wants to meet all the characters. are there any good character spots that are more secretive? Thanks!



Epoct character spot is a great place in Future World to see Mickey and his friends. You usually get to see four or five characters at one trip!!


----------



## Silvermist20

Location: WDW
Park(s): All (including the water parks and Downtown Disney!)
Date(s):Sptember 1-7
Hotel/Resort: Wilderness Lodge WOOT WOOT!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Location: Disneyland
Dates: 6/2/13 - 6/4/13
Hotel: Park Vue
So excited!


----------



## SparklesCupcake

Location: WDW
Parks: All
Dates: 11/27/13-12/7/13
Resort: Saratoga Springs and Boardwalk


----------



## HelloDisney05

Location:WDW
Dates:June 23 - June 28
Hotel: Caribean Beach


----------



## Duffysmyboy

I LOVE DISNEYI pretty much spend most of my time looking at what is going on in disney  and how much it costs and my mum has finally booked our holiday for next year ahhhhhhh (i love my mum ) I am so excited.       But the only problem is I have to what for a year until I go
Yacht Club Resort 16th August-1st September 2014


----------



## disn3yw0rld

Location: Walt Disney World
Dates: May 23rd-May 27th (Star Wars Weekend!)
Hotel/Resort: Yacht Club! 

Location: Walt Disney World
Dates: June 28th-July 8th
Hotel/Resort: Beach Club (June 29-July 2) & Polynesian (July 2-8)


----------



## R5Jedi

WDW
AKL
July 12-19
All of the Parks!!!


----------



## R5Jedi

JeMappelleHelen said:


> Location: WDW
> When: July 6th - July 20th
> Resort: (offsite!!) Sheraton Vistana Resort, Lake Buena Vista
> So excited


Hey!! I'll be there at the same time as you!!! Im Staying at AKL!


----------



## R5Jedi

Disneytigergirl said:


> Location: WDW
> Dates: July 23-29
> Resort: Animal Kingdom Lodge One Bedroom Villa Jambo
> 
> SOOO excited!!! This has been my family's dream for years and it's finally happening!!!




Awh, Were leaving Animal Kingdom Lodge two days before that.


----------



## allisonmouse

Location: WDW
Park(s): Magic Kingdom and Epcot!
Date(s): May 24-26
Hotel/Resort: Off-Site


----------



## suzanne18

Location: WDW
Park(s): Magic Kingdom, Epcot, Typhoon Lagoon
Date(s): May 15th - 20th
Hotel/Resort: Saratoga Springs
Would love to meet up with some people at DDD! 15, F, Canada x2


----------



## godwin25

WDW 
Nov 23-30
Riverside

I will be at DW Nov 23-30, looking for someone to possibly hang with at the resort and in the parks. I am 16/m and will be going with my parents and 3 yr old sister, I want to see her enjoy DW but also don't want to be with the family the whole time. Staying at Riverside. Anyone interested in hanging out hit me up.


----------



## Doodle98

Last week of august before school!


----------



## tigerkitty

June 1st-8th to Disneyland


----------



## Qmaz246

Planning to go from June 10-13, then 22-23, I think, in WDW!


----------



## wdwtwins

Location: Disney World 
Park(s): All of them!
Date(s): June 2-8
Hotel/Resort: All Star Music


----------



## courtbowling

Location: WDW
Park(s): All four of them
Date(s): July 26-August 1
Hotel/Resort: Off-Site Vacation Village at Parkway


----------



## kyleighdionne

Location: WDW
Date(s): June 24th - July 5th
Hotel(s): Pop Century for the first week

I go to Disney every other year. I'd love to meet other teens to hang out with at the hotel! My name is Kyleigh, I'm 17, I run track, love to draw! I just want to make new friends! This is my first time on this site, my grandma would claim it as her religion if she could! Haha please let me know if anyone else will be staying at the same time!


----------



## Princess32

Headed down in July!


----------



## DisneyDancer13

Location: Disneyland 
Dates: August 2-5
Parks: Disneyland and California Adventure
Hotel/Resort: Offsite. 

Super excited!


----------



## stitch5ever

Location: Disneyland!
Dates: June 28-29 and July 1
Parks: Disneyland and California Adventure
Hotel/Resort: Disneyland Hotel 

Location: Disneyland
Dates: July 19-20
Parks: Disneyland and California Adventure
Hotel/Resort: Disney's Paradise Pier Hotel


----------



## charliebrown

Location: Disneyland 
Dates: August 4th-7th, California 8th-10th
Parks: Disneyland and California Adventure
Hotel/Resort: Offsite at the Tropicana Resort.


----------



## katiee37

Disney World in early January for my birthday  Staying at AoA!


----------



## poohbear89

going to Disney World in 4 days!!!!! Pop century!!!!!


----------



## SleepingBeautyParis

Location: Disneyland Paris
Park(s): Disneyland Park and Walt Disney Studios
Date(s): October 26 - November 3 , 2014
Hotel/Resort: Vienna International Magic Circus


----------



## DisneyWorld2015

Location: WDW 
Resort: POFQ
Date: 

get ready...

March 14-21...

wait for it...

of 2015


----------



## graziosoviola

Location: WDW
Parks: All
Dates: Last week of August/First week of September
Hotel/Resort: Animal Kingdom Lodge, Art of Animation, and Coronado Springs.


----------



## kittengal13

Hotel: Rosen Inn
Parks: MK, Epcot, AK, HS, Universal, Islands of Adventure
Dates: 29 August- 11 September 2014


----------



## winterstar836

Location: WDW
Park: Magic Kingdom
Dates: July 30 - August 1 2013
Hotel: All Star Music


----------



## tiffaneeee

Location: WDW
Park: All of them budday 
Dates: Aug 4 - Aug 10 2013
Hotel: POP!


----------



## tiffaneeee

DisneyWorld2015 said:


> Location: WDW
> Resort: POFQ
> Date:
> 
> get ready...
> 
> March 14-21...
> 
> wait for it...
> 
> of 2015



2015? wow your parents must be really thoughtful in planning that early haha  have fun waiting for your trip


----------



## lkbuster

November 17th-24
Disney World
All Parks
Caribbean Resort


----------



## TrtlGurl

September 25 - October 5 2013


----------



## Softball Princess

TrtlGurl said:


> September 25 - October 5 2013



We're going together!


----------



## Blondie91098

february 25-march 4th, 2014 
wdw 
all parks 
the villas at the wilderness lodge


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Location: WDW
Park(s): All
Date(s): June 1-9th 2014


----------



## winterstar836

Location: WDW
Park: Magic Kingdom
Dates: September 13-14 2013
Hotel: Pop Century 
Going for MNSSHP!!!!


----------



## sarahabigail

Where: WDW
When: November 11th-16thish?
Hotel: probably a non-disney one ;_________;


----------



## wdwtwins

Location: WDW
Park(s): All!
Date(s): October 10-14, 2013
Hotel/Resort: POP
SO EXCITED!


----------



## WDWtruedreams

Going to Disney world
December or March 
Dates; don't know yet
Fort wilderness campground 
But I do go to Disney here and there I'm a Disney ap holder!


----------



## adabat

Location: WDW
When: October 10-14
Hotel: Beach Club
Parks: Mainly Epcot and MK


----------



## wdwtwins

Location: WDW
Park(s): All!
Date(s): October 10-14
Hotel/Resort: POP 
So excited!! Only four more days!


----------



## DisneyFreak98

Location: WDW
Park(s): All!
Date(s): January 13-24, 2014
Hotel/Resort: All Star Sports!


----------



## lguenther

Location: WDW
Park(s): All
Date(s): January 24 - February 1, 2014
Hotel/Resort: Boardwalk

Going with my Mom, Sister, and Aunt for my Senior trip!


----------



## crk39722

WDW May 3rd-10, 2014
@ Port Orleans Riverside Resort 
My high school grad present


----------



## DonaldDucksOnlyLove

Location: WDW
Park(s): All
Date(s): October 30th - November 12, 2013
Hotel/Resort: Coronado Springs


4 days 10 hours 15 minutes and 30 secs until my Disney trip !


----------



## Harrietcw

I'm going to WDW Nov 6-12th 2013, staying at all-star movies.


----------



## Harrietcw

I'll be there at the same time as you! I stayed at the Coronado a few years ago, loved it!


----------



## Harrietcw

Hope you are having fun there! I will be there on the 6th through 11th, maybe I'll see you!


----------



## figmentfan510

Location: WDW
Parks: all of them. 
Dates: December 4-7, 2013
Hotel/Resort: Grand Floridian Resort.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Dates: Nov. 26-27
December 1-4
Locations: Art of Animation


----------



## DisneyQueen10

Location:WDW
Parks:Epcot,MK,AK,DHS
Dates:January 17-27
Resort:ASMu

I can't wait.


----------



## LizzieBDisney

Going to Disneyland
Disneyland, and California adventure
December 1-9
Disneyland Hotel


----------



## gatorsfan

WDW 
now till December 2nd


----------



## theghostking

Where?: WDW
Date: December 28th - January 7th 
Hotel: Saratoga for half, Wilderness Lodge for half.


----------



## winterstar836

Where: WDW
Park: Epcot and MK
Hotel: WILDERNESS LODGE!!!!! 
Dates: January 5-6 2014


----------



## Newsies

feeling absolutely BLESSED to let you all know that I'm finally returning to Disney World this summer 

*Location:* Disney World!
*Parks:* All four, I assume 
*Dates:* July 6th-13th, 2014.
*Hotel:* Contemporary Resort


----------



## DisneyDoll14

Location: Walt Disney world
Date: summer, 2017 
Hotel: Pop


----------



## littleorangebird

Well we defiantly know we are going to Disney this year, but we are still unsure where...

*Location*: Walt Disney World or Disneyland 
*Dates*: December 2014 
*Hotel*: TBA


----------



## acdisneyguy71

location: wdw
Parks: all of em
Date: August
Hotel: Port Orleans French Quarters


----------



## Disneyfreak001

Where? WDW
Parks? All of them!
When? January 12th to the 26th!!!!
Hotel? Pop Century!!!!


----------



## rachelmarisa

Location: Walt Disney World
Parks: DAK or Epcot
Dates: Friday, Jan 17
Hotel: offsite

LAST MINUTE TRIP!! I'll be in Orlando for an audition next week and found a way to squeeze in a day of Disney! 

I'm looking for a friend to hang out with then since I'll also be around on Thursday the 16th with a car and nothing to do! Perhaps explore the resorts and Downtown Disney? I'm 18 for reference


----------



## KMorin

_

Location: WDW
Dates: August 23-28
Hotel: Pop Century!_


----------



## redhotariel

Location: WDW
Parks: MK, Epcot, AK
Dates: Feb 24- Feb 27
Resort: Caribbean Beach Resort


----------



## suzanne18

Feb 26th-March 2nd 
Saratoga Springs Resort


----------



## Missdisney00

Location: Disney world 
Resort: half pop century half POR
Dates: Feb 25- mar 4
Sooo excited!!


----------



## mynameislaundry

Can someone help me? I've been driving around trying to get into the Magic Kingdom. I just turned on the main road and I accidentally and now I cant find my way back. Please Help!!!


----------



## Crimson_Skys

Location: Walt Disney World
Resort: Boardwalk
When: February 28-March 7


----------



## the.tall.one

disneyland on feb 15 & 16


----------



## hannie2468

April 13th -21
WIlderness Lodge


----------



## niallsprincess

Where: WDW
Parks: All
Resort: Port Orleans Riverside
Dates: November 20-29, 2014.


----------



## Skatergirl98

I am going for my 16th birthday in September of 2014!! i am really excited!! I am staying at the Yacht Club. i would always go in August, never close to my birthday!! Cant wait to get my key to The World!!


----------



## winterstar836

Where: WDW
Parks: Epcot! ALL HAIL THE FLOWER AND GARDEN FESTIVAL!!! 
Resort: Pop Century
Date: March 20-21, 2014


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Walt Disney World on June 3rd for a little over a week!
Parks: All of them!
Resort: Caribbean Beach


----------



## worldtraveler996

Date: April 27 through May 2
Hotel: Wilderness Cabins at WDW


----------



## katieboo

Where:WDW
When: 1-11 april 2014
Parks: all of them
Resort: Caribbean Beach Resort
First time to Florida yay!


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

GoofyFunyun said:


> Walt Disney World on June 3rd for a little over a week!
> Parks: All of them!
> Resort: Caribbean Beach



You'll be there when I am!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

wdwgirl4ever said:


> You'll be there when I am!



Awesome!


----------



## Anelka

I'm new on the DIS but going in about 25 days! 
Where: WDW
When: April 17-23rd
Which parks: I'm going to conquer all of them 

oh I should probs mention which resort: Saratoga Springs (only one left when we were making the last minute decision)


----------



## disnemm

Location: WDW
Park(s): All!
Date(s): April 1 through April 5, 2014
Hotel/Resort: Animal Kingdom Lodge & All Star Sports

This will be my 10th trip to WDW, and my first time as an Annual Passholder!!! I'm so excited! Only 8 more days!


----------



## francescaa

Skatergirl98 said:


> I am going for my 16th birthday in September of 2014!! i am really excited!! I am staying at the Yacht Club. i would always go in August, never close to my birthday!! Cant wait to get my key to The World!!



I did this in May (even though I turned 16 in September), it was so great. I brought my best friend and honestly it was 6 million times better then having a Sweet 16 party. 

Location: WDW
Park(s): All
Date(s): May 25 - June 1
Hotel/Resort: Animal Kingdom Lodge, we usually stay at the Polynesian but this time were staying AKL because of all the construction. I'm so excited to try a new hotel!


----------



## disneedust1429

A tad bit far away, but...

June 19th to July 3rd (2015) 
Walt Disney World, all parks + water parks
Wilderness Lodge
2 weeks of bliss for my graduation!


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

GoofyFunyun said:


> Awesome!



I've never gone on a trip where another Diser was there (and I knew)! That's pretty cool.


----------



## mickimousethedisnerd

Wow, so I go to Disney World in Florida in about 8 days. I leave next Friday and will be there until that Sunday. Anyone else?
-°O°


----------



## mickimousethedisnerd

Wow, hope you have a ton of fun!!! I just got my AP's this year, well last July actually. They really do come in handy!


----------



## oogieboogie13

WDW
June 12th-20th
All Parks
Staying @ Boardwalk and AKL


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

DL May 26 and 27 for graduationnnnn!
As you can see from my ticker thing...


----------



## winterstar836

Where: WDW
Parks: Magic Kingdom
Resort: Port Orleans Resort Riverside
Dates: May 31-June 1

AND
Where: WDW
Parks: Magic Kingdom and Hollywood Studios
Resort: Wilderness Lodge
Dates: May 9-May 11


----------



## Qmaz246

Where: WDW
Parks: Alle und Universal
Resort: All-Star Sports
Dates: May 24-27


----------



## niallsprincess

Updated! Changed resort!
Where: WDW
Parks: All
Resort: Caribbean Beach Resort
Dates: November 20-29, 2014.


Sadly, no more Port Orleans Riverside (my other home) for me  I finally have to branch out because Port Orleans isn't included in Free Dining this year.


----------



## CleverBelle

Location: DCL
Dates: November 23, 2014
Ship: the Magic


----------



## Qmaz246

CleverBelle said:


> Location: DCL
> Dates: November 23, 2014
> Ship: the Magic



One day Cruise! Didn't know they offered that.......


----------



## CleverBelle

Qmaz246 said:


> One day Cruise! Didn't know they offered that.......



 you're hilarious. I was too lazy to add seven days to that. November 23-30, that better?


----------



## DisneyDancer13

Where: WDW
Parks: All but AK (I miss you, Everest..)
Resort: All-Star Sports
Dates: August 1-5

I am so pumped WOOOO


----------



## Qmaz246

CleverBelle said:


> you're hilarious. I was too lazy to add seven days to that. November 23-30, that better?



Thank you...I like correctness.


----------



## Skatergirl98

sixteenth birthday trip


----------



## Qmaz246

Oooh, we're leaving tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## disnemma

*Location:* WDW
*Park(s):* ALL of them!
*Date(s):* July 22-28
*Resort:* All-Star Music!
40 more days!


----------



## DMT

Woooo First Post!

Location: WDW
Parks: All the parks! (and Universal!)
Dates: 8-29 August
Resort: Port Orleans French Quarter


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Location: The one, the only Disneyland!!!! 
Dates: August 13- August 21
Hotel: offsite (hojo) 

First family trip as AP holders! So excited!


----------



## Skatergirl98

Locationisney World
Date: Sept. 1- Sept 7
Hotel: the Yacht club
Going for my 16th birthday!!!


----------



## percywinchester

Location: WDW Florida
Date: August 18- August 23 (I think! May be longer)
Where I'm Staying: Saratoga or Boardwalk


----------



## TangledUpInDisney

soccercruiser87 said:


> I was thinking it would be a good idea to have a thread where Teen DISers can post when they will be going to WDW, Disneyland, etc. and see if they will be able to meet another DISer there.
> 
> Example of the format to make it easy:
> 
> *Location:* (WDW, Disneyland, Disney Cruise Line, Etc.)
> *Park(s):* (If you live locally and are just going for the day)
> *Date(s): *(June 21 to 28, 2012)
> *Hotel/Resort:* (WDW Resort, Disneyland Resort, or Off Site Hotel, etc. or if you prefer not to say you don't have to)



Disney trip over spring break with la marching band. I think I'm waaay too excited, but whatever. I can't wait. 
Place: WDW
Date: Spring Break
Hotel:???


----------



## CamiShay

Location: WDW Florida
Date: October 11-18, 2014
Resort: Contemporary

We are also doing Universal Studios for Halloween Horror Nights and the new Diagon Alley expansion in the WWoHP 

I'm so excited about this trip


----------



## CamiShay

Skatergirl98 said:


> Locationisney World
> Date: Sept. 1- Sept 7
> Hotel: the Yacht club
> Going for my 16th birthday!!!



I hope you have an amazing trip. I went last year for my sixteenth birthday and it was the best birthday I've ever had. You'll have a blast


----------



## vincym

im going 9/17 - 9/25


----------



## DisneyPlutoFan

Celebrating my 13th birthday at Disney in March!  Can't wait!


----------



## jayboy6988

going next year


----------



## DisneyExpert24

Whereisney World
When: October 2015
Hotelort Orleans Riverside


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Well, my family's leaving tomorrow for Disneyland! We're driving down from Oregon for an awesome road trip and staying at the hojo for ten days!! First trip as annual pass holders!  I've been listening to the Disney Pandora station and packing and freaking out all day!


----------



## melissachampxx

going from september 30-october 8th!!!


----------



## Dramagirl567

Location: WDW
Park(s): All but water parks
Date(s): November 24 -28 2014
Hotel/Resort: Animal Kingdom Lodge

Celebrating My 14th birthday wit my bff and my mom


----------



## Pixie666

Going in september cant wait


----------



## IAHtoMCOWDW

Hopefully going in July and December to WDW. I usually stay at The Wilderness Lodge... Ill keep yall updated !


----------



## Cinderella8

Officially going November 9-22, All Star Sports


----------



## WDWFreak15

Hey guys I made a new account.. But I Will be going to WDW in July and December


----------



## Selseyk

November 12-18 2014!!! 11 more days!


----------



## chibivulpix

I am going to Disney for my 16th birthday! My birthday's in December, but I'm going in January because it's when the Grand Floridian is at it's cheapest! 

Location: WDW
Park(s): Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom
Date: 29-30 November 2014
Hotel: Contemporary!!!!!


----------



## DisneyFreak98

I'll be there for quite some time this winter; from January 4th to February 16th and for the last two weeks of March. We're staying at the Fort Wilderness Camp Ground!


----------



## Gabby9772

Location: WDW
Parks: All of them 
Date: October 26- November 2, 2015
Resort: Pop Century


----------



## BayDoesDisney

Going in Feb!


----------



## jd65

Taking my best friend to Disney the last week of August. Hoping BWI, but possibly CBR or WL.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

March 20--28, at the Happiest Place on Earth AKA Disneyland AKA West Coast amazingness. 

Not that it matters since I can pretty much guarantee no one else on the TB is going to Disneyland at that time... But I may as well put it out there. 

I also cannot wait.


----------



## jessidoll

*Location:* Walt Disney World
*Park(s): *All
*Date(s): *September 20 - 1 of October this year
*Hotel/Resort - *Caribbean Beach for the first time, so exciting!


----------



## disneydancer98

*Location: *Disney Cruise on the Wonder - Ports of call are Cozumel, Mexico and Castaway Cay.
*Date(s): *February 21st-26th 2016


----------



## lexi rovang

Location: wdw
Date: Nov. 14-21
Hotel: Polynesian Resort


----------



## Amy Rabun

Location: WDW
Dates: June 1-June 6
Hotel: Port Orleans Riverside


----------



## Amy Rabun

Monorail Fan:) said:


> Location: WDW
> Dates: May 29-June 5
> Resort: All-Star Sports


I will be at Disney World for part of those dates!


----------



## Yeti Junior

*Location: *WDW
*Date(s): *March 17th-? (Have not decided how long)
*Hotel/Resort:* Bay Lake Tower @ Disney's Contemporary Resort


----------



## Newsies

Too blessed to announce that I'm returning to the mouse house!

Location: WDW
Dates: Aug 1-9
Resort: Wilderness Lodge

PTR can be found here (and in my sig!): I'll Call Steve- A Wilderprincess PTR! (Aug 2015)


----------



## jilliemouse

Location: Walt Disney World
Resort: Port Orleans Riverside
Date: June 5th- June 12th


----------



## haileybrianna

*Location:* Walt Disney World
*Park(s): *All
*Date(s): *June 20th - 27th
*Hotel/Resort: *Offsite


----------



## sleepingbailey

*Location:* WDW
*Park(s): *All
*Date(s): *March 20 - 25, June 15 - 22
*Hotel/Resort: *Caribbean Beach (March), Bay Lake Towers (June)


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Every single time. I come on this thread. Hoping. Against hope. That someone will be going to Disneyland not Disney World. 

Every time. My dreams are crushed.


----------



## Silvermist20

Sorry ColdNeverBotheredMe, but I'm going to crush your dreams twice.
*
Location:* WDW
*Park(s):* All (most likely)
*Date(s): *August 23rd-29th (but this isn't set and stone yet, but we will most likely go this time)
*Hotel/Resort:* We have no idea yet lol

*Location:* WDW
*Park(s):* All
*Date(s): *November 1st-7th
*Hotel/Resort:* As of right now, SSR, but we will most likely switch to OKW

EDIT: August we are staying at OKW (but are waitlisted for BCV) and in November we are staying at the Poly!


----------



## chibivulpix

Location: WDW
Park: All
Dates: 3/16/15-3/19/15
Resort: All Star Music 
Can't wait to go!!!!!!


----------



## lizzi.may00

Location: WDW
Park: MK
Date: June 26th
Resort: Port Orleans Riverside

Location: Western Carribean on Disney Fantasy
Date: June 27- idk it's 7 days 

Location: WDW
Park: Epcot
Date: The day after our cruise
Resort: Animal Kingdom Lodge


----------



## mayora13

Location: WDW
Park: All
Date: April 25 - May 2nd
Resort: POFQ


----------



## wrightfullycreative

Location: WDW 
Park(s): MK, HollywoodStudios, and Epcot 
Date(s): May 18-21

And afterwards-and 3-Day Disney Cruise!!


----------



## emilayyx0

Disney~Cutie said:


> Location: WDW
> Date(s): August 22nd - 30th
> Hotel: Port Orleans Riverside



We'll be there at the same time!


----------



## emilayyx0

Location: WDW
Dates: August 22nd-28th.
Parks: All of them
Hotel: All-Star Music

<a href="http://distickers.com/ticker/"><img src="http://distickers.com/ticker/tickers/m76o8u4sga1aosn7.png" alt="DIStickers.com Ticker" border="0"/></a>


----------



## Silvermist20

emilayyx0 said:


> Location: WDW
> Dates: August 22nd-28th.
> Parks: All of them
> Hotel: All-Star Music
> 
> <a href="http://distickers.com/ticker/"><img src="http://distickers.com/ticker/tickers/m76o8u4sga1aosn7.png" alt="DIStickers.com Ticker" border="0"/></a>


I'll be going around the same time!


----------



## AlexFrost

Location: WDW
Dates: Any time after the 23th of April(minus blackout dates)
Parks: All of them
Hotel: N/A. I live in the area 

I've got a family member that is a cast member, so I can go most days. If anyone needs company or a guide just hit me up


----------



## princessmegan20

I am going to WDW May 19-27! Will anyone else be there around those days??


----------



## princessmegan20

wrightfullycreative said:


> Location: WDW
> Park(s): MK, HollywoodStudios, and Epcot
> Date(s): May 18-21
> 
> And afterwards-and 3-Day Disney Cruise!!


I will be there the 19th-27th!


----------



## wrightfullycreative

princessmegan20 said:


> I will be there the 19th-27th!



NO WAY?!!!! first time?? Or have you been before? It's my first time!!


----------



## pentex

*Location:*WDW
*Park(s):* Staying 8 days so will be going to varying places and definitely hanging by pool...18 yr old girl, and 2 21 yr old girls
*Date(s): *May 10-18
*Hotel/Resort: *Poly...new Bungalows

We always made WDW friends, we are from NJ, hope to make friends this year!


----------



## princessmegan20

wrightfullycreative said:


> NO WAY?!!!! first time?? Or have you been before? It's my first time!!


It will be my 8th time I think! How excited are you for your first trip?!?!


----------



## wrightfullycreative

princessmegan20 said:


> It will be my 8th time I think! How excited are you for your first trip?!?!


 
I'm so crazy crazy crazy excited!!! I've been to Disneyland and CA Adventures, but I imagine DisneyWorld is even greater!! So basically, I started packing a month ago! (Kidding, but not really)


----------



## princessmegan20

wrightfullycreative said:


> I'm so crazy crazy crazy excited!!! I've been to Disneyland and CA Adventures, but I imagine DisneyWorld is even greater!! So basically, I started packing a month ago! (Kidding, but not really)


I just got so excited for my trip! I haven't even thought about packing yet


----------



## princessraquel

Location: Walt Disney World
Dates: June 16th- 23rd
Hotel: Art of Animation


----------



## wrightfullycreative

princessmegan20 said:


> I am going to WDW May 19-27! Will anyone else be there around those days??



What resort are you staying at??


----------



## princessmegan20

wrightfullycreative said:


> What resort are you staying at??


Saratoga Springs!! What about you? And I'm totally jealous you're going on a Disney cruise, let me know how it is!!


----------



## wrightfullycreative

princessmegan20 said:


> Saratoga Springs!! What about you? And I'm totally jealous you're going on a Disney cruise, let me know how it is!!



I'm staying at the Contemporary Resort!!! And I definitely will! I'm beyond excited for it!


----------



## princessmegan20

wrightfullycreative said:


> I'm staying at the Contemporary Resort!!! And I definitely will! I'm beyond excited for it!


I've always wanted to stay there!


----------



## Jose Ch

*Location:* Walt Disney World
*Park(s):* Magic Kingdom for sure and possibly Epcot and Hollywood Studios
*Date(s): *May 22-25
I'm going to be staying for the entire 24-hour event in Magic Kingdom and wanted to know if anyone wanted to meet up around 1 pm to hangout.

I'm going to be switching accounts with the username ThPumpkinPrince.


----------



## Cjblake95

I know it's a ways away but I am going January 15-19 of 2016! Will be my tenth time going and I'm still excited!!!


----------



## RooandTigger

I'm going July of 2016!


----------



## TrickyTink101202

Going to Disney next summer! I know it sounds like a long time, and it definitely an excruciating amount of time to wait. But, I pulled myself together and am now just a giant ball of excitement! I've read a lot of posts on this site and probably should stop but, you know, I can't really stop. The food is going to taste great! For you experienced Disney-Goers; tell me your favorite restaurant!


----------



## disnerd123

Location: Walt Disney World
Park: EPCOT
Date: July 11th


----------



## disnerd123

TrickyTink101202 said:


> Going to Disney next summer! I know it sounds like a long time, and it definitely an excruciating amount of time to wait. But, I pulled myself together and am now just a giant ball of excitement! I've read a lot of posts on this site and probably should stop but, you know, I can't really stop. The food is going to taste great! For you experienced Disney-Goers; tell me your favorite restaurant!


Are you going to Disneyland or Disney World?


----------



## Riff Off Gal

This is a far way off but I am really excited about it already. My best friend and I are going on June 4, 2017 for 2 weeks to celebrated our Graduation from High School. We don't have the Resort Reservation or anything yet, but we are already planning stuff. I know crazy, huh?


----------



## Silvermist20

I've probably posted this a million times, but some stuff has changed in like the resorts and dates and stuff.

*Location:* WDW
*Park(s):* Magic Kingdom, Epcot, and Hollywood Studios
*Date(s): *August 23-29
*Hotel/Resort: *Beach Club Villas
*
Location: *WDW
*Park(s): *All 4
*Date(s): *October 31st-November 7th
*Hotel/Resort: *Animal Kingdom Villas first night and Polynesian Villas the rest of the time.


----------



## **Red**

*Location*: Walt Disney World
*Parks*: All 4 with a Water Park thrown in.
*Dates*: May 22, 2016- June 5, 2016
*Resort*: Caribbean Beach


----------



## PrincessIndia

Going to Disneyworld in May, Have only ever frequented Disneyland Resort Paris (EURODISNEY) before and sooooo EXCITED


----------



## KDisney2017

WDW
Every park
 August 11th-18th 
Saratoga springs


----------



## DonaldDucksOnlyLove

Silvermist20 said:


> I've probably posted this a million times, but some stuff has changed in like the resorts and dates and stuff.
> 
> *Location:* WDW
> *Park(s):* Magic Kingdom, Epcot, and Hollywood Studios
> *Date(s): *August 23-29
> *Hotel/Resort: *Beach Club Villas
> *
> Location: *WDW
> *Park(s): *All 4
> *Date(s): *October 31st-November 7th
> *Hotel/Resort: *Animal Kingdom Villas first night and Polynesian Villas the rest of the time.


I'll be there October 29th to November 9th !!


----------



## DonaldDucksOnlyLove

_*Location: *WDW !!!
*Park(s): *All 4 .
*Date(s): *October 29th - November 9th
*Hotel/Resort: *Coronado Springs
Taking my best friend but we are looking for people to chil, with while there !_


----------



## Silvermist20

DonaldDucksOnlyLove said:


> I'll be there October 29th to November 9th !!


Cool. Will you be going to MNSSHP?


----------



## MadisonMouse13

Location: Disney World!
Parks: All
Date(s): Not decided yet, sometime in mid-February 2016 though
Hotel: Undecided yet as well, most likely Disney's Yacht Club Resort, however Disney's Beach Club Resort isn't out of the question yet!!!!


----------



## Raynaissance

Location: Disneyland
Dates: September 13-18
Hotel: Disney's Grand Californian


----------



## Raynaissance

I got the dates wrong, it's going to be 12-18 becuase pirates was gonna be closed, so instead of a four day disney trip, we are doing a five day disney trip (my family is driving).


----------



## ThatsBooToYou

Location: Disney World (FL Resident AP)
Dates: September 23rd - September 27th (MNSCHP - September 25th)
Resort: Fort Wilderness Campground


----------



## RooandTigger

Will be attending MNSHP on October the 18th!


----------



## Minnie 'n' Mickey

Location:WDW 
Dateecember 15th-December 21st!
Hotelop Century 
So close!!


----------



## KDisney2017

Two of My friends one of their younger sisters and I are going to WDW this August staying AKL
We'll be going to all parks and two of us have been a ton of times so if you want to hang just pm me!!!!


----------



## bellaflips29

If any other Disney crazed teens let me know and we can text!


----------



## Cinderelly98

I am going to Walt Disney World in Florida in the end of June into early July 2017. Between then and now I will probably go to Disneyland California a bunch of times since I live about 30 minutes away.


----------



## jediknightmja

I'll be at WDW from April 2-9. Shoot me a message if you'll be there too!!!


----------



## extrafestive

Location: WDW
Parks: Magic Kingdom, Epcot, Hollywood Studios
May 21st thru 24th at All Star Movies and then one night at the Grand Floridian


----------



## Luke v

Location: WDW
Every main park, maybe one waterpark
April 23 - 29 
at Animal Kingdom Lodge


----------



## Splatty

jediknightmja said:


> I'll be at WDW from April 2-9. Shoot me a message if you'll be there too!!!


Hey I'm going to magic kingdom on April 4th! If u wanna pm me


----------



## John Victor

I would love to talk about Disney world. It's all about love and amaze. I fond of Disney cartoons since my childhood till now. hahahhah


----------



## Toothless

Location: Disney World
Dates: May 12-17
Hotel(s): Animal Kingdom Lodge, Art of Animation, and Bay Lake Tower


----------



## Chloe_25xx

Hi I'm Chloe, I'm going to WDW near the end of June and start of July in 2017 with my parents and I'm 18 so looking to make friends that I could possibly meet up with when there. Message me if you are going a similar time.


----------



## a_barak

*Location:* WDW
*Park(s): *Everywhere but the theme parks
*Date(s): *August 13-20 2016
*Hotel/Resort:* Beach Club

*Location:* WDW
*Park(s): *All of them
*Date(s): *September 30-October 2 2016
*Hotel/Resort:* Saratoga Springs

*Location:* WDW
*Park(s): *All of them
*Date(s): *November 24-27 2016
*Hotel/Resort:* Saratoga Springs

Send me a private message if you want to hang out


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I'll be at Disney World *June 11th - 17th*!


----------



## buckeyeprincess24

We leave tomorrow! We'll be there the 10th through the 17th. So excited!


----------



## Mouseketeers4disney

I'll be on Disney Fantasy on August 6th!


----------



## poedameron

fort wilderness cabins august 2017 for 16 days here i come!


----------



## eyesandears

*Location:* WDW
*Dates: *(August 25 to 30, 2016)
*Hotel/Resort:* Disney's Pop Century Resort


----------



## bring_me_that_horizon

Going to my second home (WDW) Nov. 29- Dec. 9, and staying at Yacht Club Resort for the first half and Animal Kingdom Lodge for the rest.


----------



## Heamic08

I'm going to Disney tomorrow (only for a day, I know!)


----------



## David2319

DCL & Disney trip starting next Friday.


----------



## carlymcqueen

going to DW and staying in Contemporary from Feb 26-March 7


----------



## JuniorSkipper

I just got home from a 7 night stay at AKL and I'll be staying at the poly next from Aug 27-sept 6th


----------



## ImagineerJack

Going to WDW from 3/27 (of this year obviously lol), then going on a three day cruise on the wonder that sets sail on 3/30 and gets back 4/2, and I stay at WDW until 4/3.

Gonna be a great spring break trip


----------



## Beauty&TheBooks

Hey, I'm going to Walt Disney World from June 1-June 8 and staying at the Polynesian. Hope to see some of you guys there!


----------



## OnceUponABenito

Location: WDW
Dates: Jul 1 - Jul 8
Hotel: Contemporary
Crew: mom, dad, sister 19, me 18


----------



## Zargel

Finally making it back to Disney after 17 years, with kids this time!
*Location:* WDW
*Park(s): *All of them
*Date(s): *May 22-27


----------



## Chloe_25_xx

Hey Guys, I'm Chloe and I'm going to Disney on the 25th of June 2017 to the 12th of July  Also I'm 18!


----------



## Newsies

Even though I'm well into my PTR, I figured I'd post here in hopes that any other Teen Boarders have overlapping dates-

*Location*: WDW
*Parks*: All of them PLUS Universal Studios/Island of Adventure
*Resort*: Disney's Polynesian Village Resort
*Dates*: July 30-Aug 5



Chloe_25_xx said:


> Hey Guys, I'm Chloe and I'm going to Disney on the 25th of June 2017 to the 12th of July  Also I'm 18!



Welcome to the Teen Board!  Are you visiting World or Land?


----------



## OhanaCassidy

*I'm Cassidy and I am 17 years old!  I'm staying at the Animal Kingdom Lodge for June 28-30 and then the Polynesian for June 30-July 10th!!
Location:* WDW
*Park(s): *All of them
*Date(s): *June 28- July 10th


----------



## Haley Marie

I'm Haley and I'm 16! My mom is coming with me so this is gonna be our princess trip! 
Also this is our 2nd WDW trip! 
*Location:* WDW 
*Dates:* December 9 - 18
*Parks: *EP, HS, & AK Once Each and MK 3 Times
*Resort:* Pop Century


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

I'm Logan and I am 16  
Location: WDW 
Parks: ALL 
Dates: June 23- June 27


----------



## Cici13

Going to WDW for the 9th time! Excited to see Pandora and the Frozen ride for the first time!


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

Cici13 said:


> Going to WDW for the 9th time! Excited to see Pandora and the Frozen ride for the first time!



Pandora is pretty fun, but the frozen ride im a little bit more critical about, but have fun


----------



## kinpossible

*Location:* WDW and Hilton Head 
*Dates:* July 14-23
*Parks: *Epcot, Hollywood Studios, Animal Kingdom, and Magic Kingdom
*Resort:* Bay Lake Tower and Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort
I'm so excited to see Pandora and ride the PeopleMover (since it was closed the last time I went in 2014)


----------



## wdwmadison

*Location:* Walt Disney World
*Park(s):* All!!
*Date(s): *October 5th - 9th
I'll be staying at the Contemporary


----------



## Litheflipper7

Location: WDW
Dates: August 23rd - September 2nd
Parks: all
First time in pandora!!


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

PSA Summer 2019 Disney cruise itineraries have been released


----------



## Scuba-Angelo

*With our family of 5, 3 kids: 13, 5 & 0

Location*: WDW
*Parks*: All of them 
*Resort*: Disney's Carribean Beach Resort
*Dates*: Aug 15 - 29


----------



## jambodisney

*Location:* WDW
*Dates: *June 15-19
*Parks:* All
*Resorts: *Grand Floridian

In addition to this, the family and I will be hopping on the Disney Dream for our first ever cruise, June 20-24!


----------



## Matthew Bleich

Location: WDW
Parks(s): All 
Dates(s) November
Hotel: PR​
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
BTW, DISNEY IS THE BEST!!!
THE RIDES, ATTRACTIONS, CUISINE. 
THEY PUT THE FINE IN FINE DINING
THEY PUT THE ATTRACT IN ATTRACTION
THEY GOT IT ALL​BTW SOON TO BE 15​


----------



## mister morrow

*Location: *WDW!
*Dates: *August 21- 27
*Parks: *All! Perhaps a waterpark
*Resort: *Disney's Old Key West Resort

_first time seeing Pandora!
also can't wait to see Toy Story Land!_


----------



## emol123

What resorts do you like for teens?


----------



## Arielgirl121618

Location: WDW
Dates: Nov. 26- Dec. 05
Parks: All
Resort: Pop Century

Super excited to see pandora for the first time!


----------



## lore

Location: WDW
Parks: All
Dates: June 1st, 2021 - June 8th, 2021
Hotel: Old Key West


----------



## Dillon Bloecher

Location: WDW
Parks: Hollywood Studios until 8, Epcot 8-11
Date: Today, March 20th
Hotel: Boardwalk Villas
If anyone is in WDW right now, I’m willing to meet up tonight. I know this is pretty last minute, didn’t think about a meet up until now so I expect no one to see this in time. I’m 15 btw.


----------



## wdwmadison

Location: WDW
Parks: All
Date: August 18-22
Hotel: Riviera


----------



## JosephWDW

wdwmadison said:


> Location: WDW
> Parks: All
> Date: August 18-22
> Hotel: Riviera


I hope you have a fun time!


----------



## JosephWDW

Location: WDW
Parks: All
Date: July 30- August 7
Hotel: Beach Club Villas


----------



## Dillon Bloecher

Location: WDW
Parks: All (park hopper)
Dates: Night of April 1st-Evening of April 5th
Hotel: Hilton Orlando Lake Buena Vista

Would love to meet up with someone! Let me know if you will be going in this time frame.


----------



## virginia0806

I've never been to Disney but I'm planning and when I determine the exact date and place, I'll definitely write!)


----------

